# Do local people bargain the market or is it frowned upon?



## Oceanboy

Hello friends,

I m trying to translate the following::

Do local people bargain the price at the market or is it frowned upon?

Here my try from the W.R dictionary for bargain: den price drücken

Also, versuchen die Einheimischen immer den Preis im Markt zu drücken oder wird es verpönt??

Thanks for your help


----------



## elroy

_Wird hier am Markt (von den Einwohnern) oft gefeilscht, oder ist das eher schlecht angesehen? _


----------



## Kurtchen

_im Markt,_ if the venue is inside a building or otherwise enclosed space; if it's, say, in a square, it's _auf dem Markt_ 

_am Markt_, in my estimation, is only ever used in stock trading 

I like both versions tho, maybe you could go with ... _oder ist (das) Feilschen verpönt_?


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> oder ist das eher schlecht angesehen?





Kurtchen said:


> _oder ist (das) Feilschen verpönt_?


Ich würde in beiden Fällen _wird _anstatt _ist _verwenden. Das Feilschen wird gewöhnlich verpönt, mit scheint es kein schon abgeschlossener Zu-/ Um-stand
zu sein. Liege ich da falsch?


----------



## JClaudeK

Oceanboy said:


> versuchen die Einheimischen immer den Preis im Markt zu drücken oder wird es verpönt??


> Versuchen die Einheimischen auf dem  Markt immer zu feilschen, oder ist das eher verpönt?



bearded said:


> Ich würde in beiden Fällen _wird _anstatt _ist _verwenden.


Ich würde in beiden Fällen _"ist" _sagen, bei "verpönt" auf jeden Fall!

Edit:
"verpönt" wird heutzutage als Adjektiv verwendet.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Das Feilschen wird gewöhnlich verpönt, mit scheint es kein schon abgeschlossener Zu-/ Um-stand zu sein. Liege ich da falsch?


Ich schließe mich JClaudeK an, idiomatisch ist heutzutage eigentlich nur "ist verpönt" (=> Google Ngrams). Vielleicht in Analogie zu "ist verboten".

_Feilschen ist verpönt.
Feilschen ist verboten._


----------



## bearded

Danke, JCK und Demiurg. Der Graphik entnehme ich, dass so um 1820 'ist/wird verpönt' etwa gleich verbreitet waren. Ich spreche nämlich manchmal noch immer die damalige Sprache..


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Feilschen ist verpönt.


 Ja, es passt nur "ist verpönt". -- "Wird verpönt" ist für mich im zeitgenössischem Deutsch definitiv falsch.


Oceanboy said:


> Do local people bargain the price at the market or is it frowned upon?


_Ist es üblich, dass Einheimische auf dem Markt handeln, oder ist das verpönt / wird das nicht gerne gesehen?

handeln = to negotiate for a bargain
auf dem Markt = auf einem offenen Wochenmarkt, auf einem Marktplatz_


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> _Ist es üblich, dass Einheimische auf dem Markt handeln, oder ist das verpönt / wird das nicht gerne gesehen?_


"handeln" ist hier mehrdeutig, ich würde "um den Preis handeln" oder eben "feilschen" verwenden.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> "um den Preis handeln" oder eben "feilschen"


Ja, wenn der Kontext nicht völlig klar ist, dann ist "um den Preis handeln" besser und eindeutiger. "Feilschen" ist aber bei uns als Ausdruck eher selten und hat eine deutlich negative Konnotation wie Geiz oder übertriebenes Herunterhandeln. "Handeln" ist da viel neutraler oder gar positiv.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> "handeln" ist hier mehrdeutig, ich würde "um den Preis handeln" oder eben "feilschen" verwenden.


Oder "(versuchen) den Preis herunter(zu)handeln".


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Oder "(versuchen) den Preis herunter(zu)handeln".


 Ja.


----------



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> Feilschen ist verpönt.


 Wie sieht's bei "schlecht angesehen" aus? "Ist" oder "wird" oder beides? 


Kajjo said:


> Einheimische


 Passt das tatsächlich?

"Locals" in English means anyone who lives there, whether are not they are _native_ to the region.  An expat is a _local_ but they'll never be a _native_ of their country of residence (even if they become a _citizen_).  I thought "einheimisch" was "native," not just "local."  That's why I used "Einwohner."  Can "Einheimische" really be used to refer to locals who are not natives?


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Wie sieht's bei "schlecht angesehen" aus? "Ist" oder "wird" oder beides?


Das würde ich eher für Personen verwenden (mit "ist"):

_Die Familie ist im Dorf schlecht angesehen._

Klingt aber etwas altmodisch.

Wiktionary führt noch (ist) "unerwünscht" als Synonym auf; (wird) "missbilligt" passt hier auch.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> das wird nicht gerne gesehen


passt hier wesentlich besser als  "schlecht angesehen sein".
"schlecht angesehen sein" = einen schlechten Ruf haben (cf. #14)


elroy said:


> Can "Einheimische" really be used to refer to locals who are not natives?


Ja, das ist eine der  Bedeutungen von "Einheimische": Leute, die in dem Ort ansässig sind.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Ja, das ist eine der Bedeutungen von "Einheimische": Leute, die in dem Ort ansässig sind.


 That's gonna take a lot of getting used to!  To use an extreme example, "einheimisch" in reference to someone who relocates to a different country in their seventies sounds utterly bizarre to me.


----------



## Frieder

Wir haben ja auch noch den Bürokratenfachausdruck *Ortsansässige*. Das würde den Sinn von _locals_ am genauesten erfassen, klingt aber, wie gesagt, nach Beamtendeutsch.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> someone who relocates to a different country in their seventies sounds utterly bizarre to me.


Er muss dann schon eine Weile im neuen Ort leben, bevor man ihn (auf dem Markt z.B.!) als "Einheimischen" betrachtet.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Wie sieht's bei "schlecht angesehen" aus? "Ist" oder "wird" oder beides?
> Passt das tatsächlich?
> 
> "Locals" in English means anyone who lives there, whether are not they are _native_ to the region.  An expat is a _local_ but they'll never be a _native_ of their country of residence (even if they become a _citizen_).  I thought "einheimisch" was "native," not just "local."  That's why I used "Einwohner."  Can "Einheimische" really be used to refer to locals who are not natives?


Es gibt eine Opposition _einheimisch-eingeboren._ Theoretisch entspricht _native_ nicht _einheimisch_ sondern _eingeboren_ (_Jesus, his native son = Jesus, sein eingeborener Sohn_). Aber seit der Kolonialzeit (die ja in Deutschland nur sehr kurz und sehr spät war), hat _Eingeborene_ eine sehr herablassende Konnotation und verbietet sich in moderner Sprache (außer in spaßhaften, selbstironischen Kontexten; vielleicht kennst du den Schlager aus den späten 40ern, nach dem Zusammenschluss der drei westlichen Besatzungszonen zu einer gemeinsamen Wirtschaftszone: _Wir sind die Eingeborenen von Trizonesien_).

Ich würde _natives_ mit _Alteingesessene_ übersetzen.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> "Locals" in English means anyone who lives there, whether are not they are _native_ to the region. An expat is a _local_ but they'll never be a _native_ of their


Right, I see your point with "Einheimische", but that is what we would actually use for the title question. We would understand that as "those, who feel at home at this location". Of course, it does not clearly distinguish between local and native. However, the title question makes sense if we intend to ask what is typical, accepted, common behaviour in a region and then the distinction between natives and people who moved there a long time ago it not important. The question does not seem to inquire about people who moved there recently or even immigrants who might behave differently. To the contrary, I could imagine the title question posed by someone who recently moved there and wants to know whether "Einheimische" do negotiate or not. In this case, my suggestion "Einheimische" is exactly what makes sense and what we would actually use.

On a different level of perspective, it is actually an interesting point how flexible a community is to make someone feel at least sort of "einheimisch" after several years of living there. Many might argue this only applies to those who have grown up there. So, yes, I see your point in the quote, but in everyday language "Einheimische" fits the title question perfectly and we do not wonder whether some long-term locals might be included or not. It simply doesn't matter to answer the question. And if it should matter, the reply would focus on the distinction, e.g. "Nein, Einheimische machen das eigentlich nie, aber einige Zugereiste schon."


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> my suggestion "Einheimische"


It was already Oceanboy's suggestion.


----------



## berndf

@Kajjo Ich sehe die Ambivalenz, die Du beschreibst auch. Wahrscheinlich kann _Einheimische_ weder mit _locals_ noch mit _natives_ gleichgesetzt werden.

Bei _Einheimische_ in Bezug auf die Bevölkerung einer Region geht es um kulturelle Identität und nicht um Abstammung oder Geburt oder Abstammung. Wie oben gesagt, ist die eigentliche Ensprechung von _native eingeboren_. Nur steht dieser Ausdruck heute nicht mehr zur Verfügung.

In der Biologie entspricht_ (ein)heimisch_ _endemic_. Das ist auch nicht ganz dasselbe wie native, da es um die Einbindung ins Ökosystem und nicht um Abstammung oder Geburt geht. So kann man europäische Storche in ihren Winterquartieren in Afrika als _endemisch_ bezeichnen, auch wenn sie dort nicht geboren wurden.


----------



## Kurtchen

berndf said:


> Es gibt eine Opposition _einheimisch-eingeboren._ Theoretisch entspricht _native_ nicht _einheimisch_ sondern _eingeboren_ (_Jesus, his native son = Jesus, sein eingeborener Sohn_). .



I'm not big on religion, but this one I remember differently (if only from Bach):_ eingeborener Sohn_ here means _einzig-geborener,_ and accordingly is translated as "only-begotten Son".
Etymologically, they appear to differ as well: cf. ingenuus vs. unigenitus.


----------



## berndf

Kurtchen said:


> I'm not big on religion, but this one I remember differently (if only from Bach):_ eingeborener Sohn_ here means _einzig-geborener,_ and accordingly is translated as "only-begotten Son".
> Etymologically, they appear to differ as well: cf. ingenuus vs. unigenitus.


Du hast Recht. Ich ziehe das Beispiel zurück.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> _Wird hier am Markt (von den Einwohnern) oft gefeilscht, oder ist das eher schlecht angesehen? _


 Note that in my original suggestion I put the agent in parentheses, because I'm not sure it's even necessary in German, thanks to the impersonal passive construction German conveniently offers.  This avoids the whole issue of how to translate "locals," which I think would be understood here without a direct reference. 

(Of course, in other contexts, we may not be able to circumvent a translation of "locals," so this discussion is certainly very valuable.)


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> because I'm not sure it's even necessary in German, thanks to the impersonal passive construction German conveniently offers


It is indeed not necessary. You can omit the agent here.

_Wird auf dem Markt oft gefeilscht?_


----------

